# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Εξωτερικά ηχεία σε Laptop

## patent61

Φίλοι Καλησπέρα
Σε ένα Laptop Toshiba Satellite (C660d-102) συνδέω εξωτερικά ηχεία Genius στην θύρα USB. Ενώ ο υπολογιστής τα εντοπίζει και ανάβει το ενδεικτικό Led των ηχείων, όταν παίζω μουσική ο ήχος βγαίνει μόνο από τα ενσωματωμένα ηχεία του Laptop. Επιλέγοντας από τον μείκτη τα εξωτερικά ηχεία ο υπολογιστής εξακολουθεί να παίζει με τα ενσωματωμένα ηχεία. Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε να κάνω την ρύθμιση.

----------


## d_nikolaos

Το usb είναι μόνο για να παίρνουν ρεύμα τα ηχεία. Σίγουρα θα έχει και άλλο καλώδιο το οποίο το συνδέεις στην έξοδο ήχου του λάπτοπ σου.

----------


## patent61

Όχι Νίκο μου. Από την θύρα USB τα παίρνει όλα. Δεν έχει άλλο καλώδιο. Στο άλλο μου laptop και στους κανονικούς υπολογιστές μου παίζει κανονικά, στο συγκεκριμένο μόνο δεν παίζει.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

win 7, σωστά?

ποιό πρόγραμμα έχεις για μουσική; επέλεξε και από τα win να παίζουν από τα ηχεία που έβαλες (θα εμφανίζονται σαν ξεχωριστή κάρτα ήχου) και από το εκάστοτε πρόγραμμα πχ winamp να παίζει με τα ηχεία. θέσε τα και ως default συσκευή εξόδου μπας και. κάνε και ένα restart το πρόγραμμα μουσικής. πχ το fallout new vegas χάνει τον ήχο ακόμα και αν αποσυνδέσω τα ακουστικά από την κάρτα ήχου και συνδέσω τον ενισχυτή. τα windows είναι βλαμμένα. :Cursing:

----------


## patent61

Το προσπάθησα Γιώργο, αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο δυνατός σε αυτά. Από τα win το έκανα αλλά μάλλον κάτι δεν κάνω καλά. Δεν πειράζει θα επισκεφθώ την Δευτέρα τον τεχνικό μου, να μου το φτιάξει αυτός, γιατί όπως προείπα δεν είμαι καλός σε τούτα, και αυτά που μου γράφεις για winamp, default κλπ μου φαίνονται λίγο κινέζικα. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως πολύ. Μετά και τα  μεταξύ μας χθεσινοβραδυνά η απάντηση σου έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία για μένα. Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

με τί ακούς μουσική;

έχεις msn skype κάτι;

----------


## patent61

Όχι Γιώργο από το youtube βάζω ή το ράδιο στο νετ,

----------


## patent61

Γιώργο θα βγάλω τώρα την οικογένεια βόλτα και δεν θα είμαι στο forum, οπότε δεν θα μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω το θέμα. Υπό ΚΣ, όπως λέτε και εσείς οι φυσικοί θα τα πούμε αύριο. Καληνύχτα.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

κλείσε τελείως όλα τα παράθυρα του ίντερνετ (firefox, internet explorer, opera, chrome, όποιο χρησιμοποιείς) 

δεξί κλικ στο ηχειάκι τέρμα κάτω δεξιά στη μπάρα

συσκευές αναπαραγωγής

βρες στη λίστα τα μεγαφωνάκια σου, επέλεξέ τα, και πάτα το "θεσε ως προεπιλογή" ή κάτι τέτοιο που έχει κάτω σε κουμπί.

εφαρμογή, οκ

και ξαναδοκίμασε με youtube ξέρω γω

----------


## patent61

Γιώργο τα έκανα όλα αυτά που μου γράφεις. Τα βρήκα τα έκανα προεπιλογή, εφαρμογή και ΟΚ, αλλά δεν ήρθε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Το άφησα για αύριο, αλλά με πήρε η κόρη μου πριν από λίγο και μου είπε ότι το έφτιαξε ένας πιτσιρικάς φίλος της. Ρε αυτοί οι πιτσιρικάδες μας βάζουν τα γυαλιά ώρες ώρες και δεν είδα και τι έκανε. Έκανα εγώ τα πολλά και ο πιτσιρικάς πήρε τα εύσημα. Τι να πω χαλάλι του.

----------


## Papas00zas

Ρε μεγάλε, μπας και είναι κανένα καλώδιο κομμένο πουθενα; ή μήπως έχει η θύρα πρόβλημα;
yυ,γ, σου έστειλα 3 πμ και καιμια απάντηση

----------


## patent61

> Ρε μεγάλε, μπας και είναι κανένα καλώδιο κομμένο πουθενα; ή μήπως έχει η θύρα πρόβλημα;



Μπα μέσα είσαι τέτοια ώρα. Χαθήκαμε αλλά ξέρεις τούτον τον καιρό πνίγομαι. Στο θέμα τώρα, όχι όλα καλά είναι κάποιο "κλικ" έπρεπε να κάνω ακόμα και δεν το βρήκα. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν εφαρμόστηκε και το γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος :Sad:

----------


## Papas00zas

Καιρό τώρα-έκλεισαν τα σχολεία εδώ κι ένα μήνα. Νυχτόβιος γαρ-αλλά σήμερα μάλλον θα κάνω μια εξαίρεση.

----------

patent61 (30-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Γιώργο τα έκανα όλα αυτά που μου γράφεις. Τα βρήκα τα έκανα προεπιλογή, εφαρμογή και ΟΚ, αλλά δεν ήρθε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Το άφησα για αύριο, αλλά με πήρε η κόρη μου πριν από λίγο και μου είπε ότι το έφτιαξε ένας πιτσιρικάς φίλος της. Ρε αυτοί οι πιτσιρικάδες μας βάζουν τα γυαλιά ώρες ώρες και δεν είδα και τι έκανε. Έκανα εγώ τα πολλά και ο πιτσιρικάς πήρε τα εύσημα. Τι να πω χαλάλι του.



αν ήμουν μπροστά στο πισί κ γω θα το έφτιαχνα αμέσως... 300 χιλιόμετρα μακριά χωρίς καμία πληροφορία, τί να έκανα;  :Mr. Green:  

να τον ρωτήσεις τι άλλαξε ώστε να ξέρεις!

----------

patent61 (30-07-12)

----------


## patent61

> υ,γ, σου έστειλα 3 πμ και καμιά απάντηση



Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά έτρεχα και τρέχω με πολλά, κοντεύω όμως και θα τα πούμε σύντομα.

----------


## patent61

> αν ήμουν μπροστά στο πισί κ γω θα το έφτιαχνα αμέσως... 300 χιλιόμετρα μακριά χωρίς καμία πληροφορία, τί να έκανα;  
> 
> να τον ρωτήσεις τι άλλαξε ώστε να ξέρεις!



Κι όμως έκανες πολλά, απλά δεν πήραμε τα εύσημα.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

δεν πειράζει...

να σου μάθω να κατεβάζεις μουσική από το να την ακούς από youtube?

tes-pa, τώρα την πέφτω και αύριο πάω διακοπές με την γυναίκα στην αγιάννα, βόρεια εύβοια... οπότε τα λέμε εν καιρώ

----------


## patent61

> δεν πειράζει...
> 
> να σου μάθω να κατεβάζεις μουσική από το να την ακούς από youtube?
> 
> tes-pa, τώρα την πέφτω και αύριο πάω διακοπές με την γυναίκα στην αγιάννα, βόρεια εύβοια... οπότε τα λέμε εν καιρώ



Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλές διακοπές και καλά να περάσετε.

----------


## Πόπη

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Έχω κ εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον Δημήτρη, συνδέω στο λαπτοπ μου (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.905351) εξωτερικά ηχεία (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836121014) κ ενώ στον πίνακα ελέγχου στον ήχο φαίνεται να λειτουργούν τα πάντα κ να παίζουν κανονικότατα δεν ακούγεται τίποτα απολύτως. Έχω ψάξει όλες τις πιθανές λύσεις κ ο,τι προτείνετε κ εσείς αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω άκρη. Τι άλλο να κάνω?  :Confused1: 
Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με!!! (αν γίνεται σε απλά ελληνικά όμως γιατί δεν το 'χω κ πάρα πολύ με αυτά) :Rolleyes: 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------

